# Lincoln Towncar Resin



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok so on some serious shit I been uo to sumthin and Im finally in postition to really make this happen . Im tryin to get feedback and see how many oeople would be interested in having a 2002 towncar redin kit on the market. 

The mold will be made from a chopped diecast limo and will come with body, interior and undercarriage . 

Mold cost = $200 
Kit cost = around $60

Ill front the mold cost if folks will buy a few. Only need to sell 4 to get my money back so im really down for this shit !!!! And all yall know my reputation for selkin clean hoppers is much more important to me than money so I aint in yhe business of fuckin over people. 

LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i Defently want one.... BAD


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thats not a bad price what does the 60 get?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres pucs of the car that will be casted . . .yes its jasons old lincoln ,everythings clean and to scale on it , should make a damn fine kit/build !!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i hope you plan on molding it with the doors shut or use a really hard ass resin cause that bitch will warp like crazy


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats not a bad price what does the 60 get?


Acually thats how much the caster wants for each kit, will come with the body , interior, and frame. And I believe the interior will be in pieces like dash and panels. 

Im really not in this for profit, I just want to build a couple of lincolns & I know other guys do too. Plus it would be cool to have sumthin else out to build . More selection ya know

So anyway if it costs $60 to cast then ill probly do $75 shipped or shit ee can all discuss a fair price right here !!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Acually thats how much the caster wants for each kit, will come with the body , interior, and frame. And I believe the interior will be in pieces like dash and panels.
> 
> Im really not in this for profit, I just want to build a couple of lincolns & I know other guys do too. Plus it would be cool to have sumthin else out to build . More selection ya know
> 
> So anyway if it costs $60 to cast then ill probly do $75 shipped or shit ee can all discuss a fair price right here !!!


thats not bad thata s a decent resin kit price


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> i hope you plan on molding it with the doors shut or use a really hard ass resin cause that bitch will warp like crazy


Yes it will be a one piece body. Folks can always cut em out later . . .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Yes it will be a one piece body. Folks can always cut em out later . . .


:thumbsup: boss


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats not bad thata s a decent resin kit price


Thats what I was thinkin. Especially for freakin lincoln. Can you imagine goun to a show and oullin one of those out ?!?! All clean and fully built it would minds man !!! I can only imagine what some of master builders on hete would build one of these into . . . Kinda cant wait


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam bro I can already see this gettin some inches!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

So how many would want one?

Im just tryin to get an idea before I put up $300 to get it rollin . . . I wouldnt accept any money until they were casted and in hand. And I use post office flat tate shipping WITH trackin to eliminate bulls#!t lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro I can already see this gettin some inches!!!


Man you know I cant wait .all mine are gonna be hoppers! And I know a bunch of people want replicas of their real lincolns made !!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

put me down for one


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Put me down for one to.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool. Anybody else??? How bout sum f you ninjas . . .17 peopl exe in ts he model car forum rite now but only 2 displaying names ,wtf???


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool. Anybody else??? How bout sum of you ninjas . . .17 people the model car forum rite now but only 2 displaying names ,wtf???


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'd be down for at least one, how long away would we be talking? I have to plan out my $ in advance ya know


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Could this be cast in a way that a Crown Vic kit could be used as a donor for the chassis and whatnot? Just wondering, didn't know if that was possible.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I just don't have the funds for it right now... I would love to get one eventually....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn YouTube don't wanna work...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Lux, how bout this one.... First 2 door from SD....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> I just don't have the funds for it right now... I would love to get one eventually....


You know you wanna build the one from the Progressive commercial. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> You know you wanna build the one from the Progressive commercial. LOL


Hell yea I do... I'd love to take her out for a spin and watch her bounce all up and down...... Oh wait, we're talkin about the car... Thought we were talkin about Flo.... I picture Flo walking around topless doing her sales pitch ...... Dammit, I wanna be the guy singing "those were the best days" we make a great pair.... Yes your boobs do make a great pair Flo


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I knew you was gonna come off with somethin about Flo. LMAO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

avidinha said:


> Could this be cast in a way that a Crown Vic kit could be used as a donor for the chassis and whatnot? Just wondering, didn't know if that was possible.


Hmm!! I been tryin to think of a good donor kit, that sounds close but it will have a chassis just not extremely detailed. Im sure that would be a clise match though


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> I just don't have the funds for it right now... I would love to get one eventually....


Well im just tryn to see how much interest is out there and once its casted and out there more can be made. Im just tryin to get the ball rollin ya know


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Hey Lux, how bout this one.... First 2 door from SD....


Im sure somebody will take one and chop it up so im not to worried about that lol.


How bout some more clean towncar pics in here guys??!! . . .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Im sure somebody will take one and chop it up so im not to worried about that lol.
> 
> 
> How bout some more clean towncar pics in here guys??!! . . .


 damm lux if you are back in cali? you will be busy as fawk. everybody and there mama lowrides those cars out hear.
I will hold off on the rezz until I see how my duce wagon, 67 wagon, and big body cadi comes out. 
for the most part. I dont think Im a fan of rezz., And i dont like flo either! she remind's of a woman who's always 
having menstrual cramps.. that's why the stupid smile and the name flow.. she has a ton of pad's under all that white she where's...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in my room bumpin back spin on Sirius..... Old Skool hip hop and findin some sick rides....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And my favorite ride from SD....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sounds awesome. I'd be down as long as my money's right. :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Put me down for two


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes yes yes


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUX...make sure you get the master back WITH the mold, that way you could get it casted when ever you know!! i been messin with the resin game, and yah....the mold is what gets yah!! looks like yo got some good interest here....i have your SS decals to trade for one! you dont even have to respond....ill get those sent out asap!!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

damn lux lookin like a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> LUX...make sure you get the master back WITH the mold, that way you could get it casted when ever you know!! i been messin with the resin game, and yah....the mold is what gets yah!! looks like yo got some good interest here....i have your SS decals to trade for one! you dont even have to respond....ill get those sent out asap!!


 the trick is to use resin with a grade higher than 75D


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> damn lux lookin like a good turn out :thumbsup:


Yea bro, lets go forward with it and get it crackin !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Im in my room bumpin back spin on Sirius..... Old Skool hip hop and findin some sick rides....


Im definatly doin a blue one! Great pics darkside , that green one is sick!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Been thinking about doing a towncar, maybe next year. Working on other projects right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure I like these body style with a booty kit..... Really the only rides that a booty kit look good on are the classics and on lacs....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Low, you talkn shore D 75, like how strong the resin part is?


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

count me in I'll get one or two. Now we need a Baby Lincoln & 79 big Lincoln mark 5 continental.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

since this is a lincoln thread.......we got the body style LUX is talkin about....whats the difference to THE BABY LINCOLN and the BIG LINCOLN!? i get the big mark 5....i dig em....but whats a BABY LINCOLN?! sory LUX not tryin to hi jack your thread, just tryin to spread knowledge!


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Baby Lincoln is 1980-1984 small box square look two door. Layitlow they have a Baby Lincoln Thread on Post your rides


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is pic.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Count me in Homie!!! PM me once u get a sample in!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hell yea, I would buy 1!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

let me know when we get to work lux?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well Im just waiting on funds rite now. Gett io n married in june and moneys tight but I should have this up and running soon guys ! ! !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

All over this when there ready!!!!! i need to build a rep of my Towncar:werd:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao:R:roflmao:O:roflmao:T:roflmao:F:roflmao:L:roflmao:M:roflmao:A:roflmao:O, GOOD 1 HYDRO, HELL THAT LINCOLN IS CLEAN AS A BITCH BUT FLO :rant:, YEAH LUX, I'D LIKE ONE BUT HELL I'D HAVE TO GO OUT BACK AND GET MY $$$$$$'$ 1st


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

DAMMMM... A LITTLE MORE AND I COULD BUY A REAL ONE.....I DONT THINK IS A GUD BI$$NE$$....! PLUS ALL DA FUK UPS...!! UR GONNA GET...AND IF UR GONNA USE THE MODEL U ALREADY DID...MAKES IT WORST...! IT WONT COME OUT AS FIRME ...........ITS MY OPINION..!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its not my car bro or my prices lol the caster makes the prices bro but for a car that companies will never come out with I think its pretty reasonable.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Doc. said:


> DAMMMM... A LITTLE MORE AND I COULD BUY A REAL ONE.....I DONT THINK IS A GUD BI$$NE$$....! PLUS ALL DA FUK UPS...!! UR GONNA GET...AND IF UR GONNA USE THE MODEL U ALREADY DID...MAKES IT WORST...! IT WONT COME OUT AS FIRME ...........ITS MY OPINION..!!!!


Its a good price cause the kit does not exict. Only the diecast limo that means you have to cut it and make it a four door.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck that I gotta have it . . . Look at this shit lol


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

DATS RITE...!!! JUST GO FOR IT ,I AINT GONNA HATE...WISH YOU THE BEST...DATS WAT THIS MIERDA IS ALL A BOUT..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup yup thays wat its all about! Thanx homie


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I want 3 PM me once you have them


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The purple Linc up front is sick....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this thread got me cuttin down a linc limo and tryin to make it all stick together! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ready to get at least one also.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> You know you wanna build the one from the Progressive commercial. LOL


Thats an 04 lincoln my prez from GoodTimes socal is the owner big Jon from how high hydros im trying to get one of these for a replica for him


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn dude I gotta get back on this . . .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Damn dude I gotta get back on this . . .


:yes:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn HOCK, looks good bro!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Damn HOCK, looks good bro!!!!


 thanks bro, but soley a project for me....i been playin with the casting game, but only small stuff......no where near doing a body!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anybody know of a big name caster that will make casts of a car for people??


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> :yes:


 Nice town car. how do u stick metal together ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I receive many requests lately for this but it's too much work to create models and cast models.


LUXMAN said:


> Does anybody know of a big name caster that will make casts of a car for people??


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Does anybody know of a big name caster that will make casts of a car for people??



Contact Ron Andrews at
http://rmrresin.webs.com/nf125.htm

He has done projects for other people.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Does anybody know of a big name caster that will make casts of a car for people??


i thought roly was hookin you up!?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd be interested in one


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant wait to get mine coming soon...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did this happen?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope the mold was too expensive and the kits would be kinda pricey


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> :yes:


that does look good.. I got two people that would pay for these (1/25 die cast) right now.. I've been doing some 1/1 work with a master caster (retired) I will ask him about getting back in the game just for these...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DeeLoc said:


> did this happen?


mines still on the to do list......mold is pricey!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

understandable, as long as cost is reasonable, and the car is in scale you probably would sell a good amount.


----------

